# Transfers on Lyocell/Tencel



## Grzeniu (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello

Has anyone had any experience with Tencell/Lyocell and heat transfers? We will be printing transfers on shirts that are 54% cotton and 46% Tencel® Lyocel (link to the shirt). From what I have read on forums (here) and Google, the material seems to behave similarily to cotton but I would like to hear from you, if anyone has already printed on this kind of material.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Grzeniu (Nov 10, 2015)

In case anyone wanted to know - the material behaved just like cotton, without any problems while transferring.


----------



## gsewell (Jan 5, 2011)

We just tied to HTV on one of these shirts my wife got from Wal-Mart. It is 66% Tencel and the rest polyester. None of our vinyl would stick. We drove over to the local Stahls warehouse and they tried everything to get vinyl to stick. We even tried Gorrila Grip vinyl and that didn’t even stick. We tried high pressure and long times and still no go. We are beginning to think that the shirt has some finish on it that keeps things from sticking. 

Gary


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I have heard that WalMart "treats" their garments with some kind of fire-retardant.


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Is the transfer material your using recommended for use on Tencel? Tencel is a branded lyocell fiber that comes from the pulp of trees. Tencel lyocell is a high-tenacity cellulosic fiber which provides the same properties as fabric and can also be blended with fabrics. Check with your HTV supplier or the vinyl manufacturer. Most of the Plastisol Heat Transfer Screen Printers offer transfers that are backed with different types of adhesive that will enable the transfer to adhere on a variety of different fabric combinations. Ask for sample packs of their products. Speaking from 45+ years of experience Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------



## Che21 (Dec 8, 2020)

Can anybody tell me if I can print on a Lyocell (Tencel) fabric?
Thank You


----------



## gmoser1999 (11 d ago)

What about sublimation? I would think you could just pre treat the material with the poly spray and then sublimate on this material.


----------

